# baby spitting up whilst sleeping



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello!
My 1 month old baby is spitting up a little whilst she's sleeping. Is this normal?..I'm afraid she could choke as it seems to pool in her cheek. I burp her after she has fed but it still seems to happen.
Thanks
xxA


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

it could be a bit of reflux which tends to happen more when babies are lay flat, try keeping her in an upright position for a bit after a feed and if you visit your gp they may prescribe some gaviscon to add to feeds

Nic


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Nic...much appreciated!
xA


----------

